# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Scammer List?

## ezlimitz

Sorry if wrong forum but I keep seeing ref's to a scammers list/forum but can't find one/it....any help?

thanks

terry

----------


## T-MOS

you won't see any references here for a scammer list since we do NOT allow any talk about sources on the open board.

this is NOT a source board

----------


## ezlimitz

I was doing a search re: a .com for hgh and seached the name of the co. plus scam and i came up with a thread from this site from 2002. It ref a scammer list but also said that no sources should be mentioned.

Thanks for getting back...

Terry

----------


## AllPumpedUp

Yeh there are other boards you can go to that allow that sort of talk. this board is very legit and from what I see truies to steer clear of all that B.S

----------


## lovbyts

WHAT!!!! there are other boards??? They arent worth going to IMHO. I like the way this is set up. It's set up to HELP each other and be educated.
Everyone can learn here, it's only if you decide it listen.

----------


## azz10

you do not have to worry about scammer list if u dont fish for source here. get your stuff from people you know.

----------


## Tigershark

No list because we are not a source board. Not sure what you saw from 2002 but this 2009.

----------


## Misery13

> you do not have to worry about scammer list if u dont fish for source here. get your stuff from people you know.


that's asuming you know people who have stuff to give... :Shrug: ...most people don't...

----------


## chuckt12345

theres nothing really wrong with a legit scammer list. Its just its almost impossible to keep up with and have accurate info and im pretty sure thats the reason this site does not carry one

----------


## T-MOS

> theres nothing really wrong with a legit scammer list. Its just its almost impossible to keep up with and have accurate info and im pretty sure thats the reason this site does not carry one


yea actually there is a lot wrong with them.

First WHO determines who gets put on the list?

Second, WHO mediates disputes? is it just an unsatisfied customer, or a legit scam, Did the source have a seized order ,or are they really scamming? 

Third, WHO determines if it is a reverse scam? These do happen as well

Fourth, WHO is responsible if someone gets scammed by someone NOT on the list? 

There are just too many factors involved to have to worry about. Much better to just NOT be a source board. JMHO

----------


## chuckt12345

yea actually there is a lot wrong with them.
 
First WHO determines who gets put on the list?

Second, WHO mediates disputes? is it just an unsatisfied customer, or a legit scam, Did the source have a seized order ,or are they really scamming? 

Third, WHO determines if it is a reverse scam? These do happen as well

Fourth, WHO is responsible if someone gets scammed by someone NOT on the list? 

There are just too many factors involved to have to worry about. Much better to just NOT be a source board. JMHO 
__________________


umm i know thats pretty much what i just typed above,,

----------


## T-MOS

> umm yea thats why i said an ACCURATE LIST


LOLOL, yea I know, i was just elaborating..... :AaGreen22:

----------


## Misery13

> theres nothing really wrong with a legit scammer list. Its just its almost impossible to keep up with and have accurate info and im pretty sure thats the reason this site does not carry one


not having a scammer list on here is also to keep people out of unwanted trouble...same reason there is not a source list on here too...

----------


## Animal Cracker

Lists are a bad idea all the way around.

----------

